# Getting complicated - USA visa in Mexico



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Not sure what I need to do - was planning to just bowl up at the border and see what happened, but the cautious side of me thought it would be preferable to enquire here.


I'm a New Zealander, entered USA under the visa waiver program. Three months admission stamp
Near the end of that period entered Mexico, been here for six months
Need to fly back home from USA
Plenty of info around about how a 'third country national' can renew a USA visa in Mexico, but don't think I need to. I can't renew a visa because I didn't have one.... and I don't need one - I'm still under a valid ESTA.

Most authoritative I can find is on CBP.gov: "Most travelers entering the United States under the Visa Waiver Program who have an approved ESTA will no longer need to fill out the I-94W form. The I-94W form will still be required at the land border. "

Is this still valid info? I thought I-94 had been completely phased out.... If not, it's just a matter of rocking up to the Immigration office at the border, queuing with a few hundred others and getting an I-94W card? And handing in the the bottom section at the airport when I'm flying home? 

Not sure if I'm on the right track here, so would appreciate any comments.

:fish:


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I think you may have to start the process all over again, you burnt your 90 days in the USA, then stayed in Mexico 180 days and now you want to fly home without consciences. Why did you not visit Guatemala 
for a few days to beat the North American rules...want to play, got to pay, ******


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Well the process I followed to get to USA involved turning up at LAX, saying to the Border Patrol guy "here's my passport" and him saying "have a great time Sir!" 

So if that's the process I need to go through again I'm all for it! Heh, thanks for the comment chicois8 - and I'll certainly examine my conscience! And yeah, would have liked to go to Guatemala again, but didn't know that would have had an effect on later returning to USA - I better read further. Thanks again mate.....


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Buzzbar ... you might want to check out this page from the US State Department:
Visa Waiver Program (VWP)
This one, too, although it may be the one you've already been looking at: 
Frequently Asked Questions about the Visa Waiver Program (VWP) and the Electronic System for Travel Authorization (ESTA) - CBP.gov
From a quick glance, it looks like you could just re-enter the US on your passport and current ESTA, but I didn't read all the fine print. It might help as well if you have your return ticket out of the US, to support the fact that you're in transit. You could also make an anonymous phone call to the US consulate nearest you in Mexico.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I would change your ticket and fly out of Mexico. It's to risky trying to enter the USA.


----------

